# Mathews Halon 5 fully loaded



## hillr3 (Feb 28, 2011)

Quick update

It's actually 12 arrows not 6


----------



## hillr3 (Feb 28, 2011)

Also adding 12 Carbon Express Maximum Hunter 450 arrows


----------



## hillr3 (Feb 28, 2011)

Also adding 12 Carbon Express Maxima Hunter 450 arrows


----------



## hillr3 (Feb 28, 2011)

Closed


----------



## Mauritian (Sep 30, 2014)

Did you sell the bow case?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

